# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  Octoplus JTAG PRO Software v.1.0.7 is out!

## Micro man82

Octoplus Box JTAG PRO Software v.1.0.7 Release Notes:*🐙 Added ability to edit CID registry (Device identification register) for Samsung eMMC flash chips**🐙 Added ability to configure eMMC bus frequency**🐙 Added support for the following models via eMMC:*   *LG P715* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *LG D605* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *LG D325 (Hynix)* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *LG D625* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *LG H734* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *🐙 Firmware of Octoplus box has been updated! To update the firmware, please connect the box and only then run the Software* *🐙 All pinouts and repair procedures described in the manual ("Help" button in the Software) * More info and discussion are*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* ___________________________________
 WBR, *Octoplus Box Team*

----------


## mohamed73

مشكورر اخي عاللمتابعة

----------


## drisstabbal

*لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*  *جزاك الله خيرا على ما قدمت لنا*  *وبارك فيك وفي عملك*

----------

